# CPL Russell William Richard



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2009)

Obituaries
   






Remembering:
CPL Russell William Richard

Date of Passing:
December 7, 2009

Visitation Caul's Torbay:
Wednesday Dec 9, 2009
6 pm - 9 pm

Thursday Dec 10, 2009
1 pm - 5 pm
7 pm - 9 pm

Service:
Friday Dec 11, 2009
11:00 am
St. Nicholas' Church
Torbay

Cremation to follow


 CPL Russell William Richard
RICHARD, RUSSELL WILLIAM CPL - In the presence of his loving family, Russell passed away peacefully on December 7th, 2009 at the Palliative Care Unit, after a short but very courageous battle with cancer. Predeceased by his parents William and Joyce Richard, and nephew Luke. Russell leaves to mourn his loving wife Denise (Molloy) and precious daughter Lauryn. Also mourning his loss are sisters, Sheila (Normand Castonguay), Barbara (John Blomdahl) and brother, Robert (Cathy), along with their families. Russell will be sadly missed by his in-laws, Bridget, Lucella (Walter), Marion (Jim), Rose, Violet, Loyola (Shawna), Shirley (Peter), Barry and father-in-law Lawrence Molloy.

Russ was a dedicated soldier after spending 26 yrs in the Canadian Armed Forces. His career took him from Eastern to Western Canada. Along the way he made more friends stemming from his outgoing personality to the love of his job. In 2008, he retired from regular force and transferred to the reserves in Moncton, NB. Due to his sudden illness, his family relocated back home to NL.

Russell will always be remembered for his dedication to his life's work, and all the job titles he has held over the years. But in Jan 2007, he took on the greatest role of all, Daddy. His soldier’s heart softened and he made his beautiful little girl the focus of all that he was and of what he could be.

Russell remains resting at Cauls funeral home, Torbay. Visitation on Wednesday, December 9th from 6 p.m. – 9 p.m. and Thursday, December 10th from 1 p.m. – 5 p.m. and 7 p.m. – 9 p.m. Funeral Service will take place on Friday, December 11th from St. Nicholas’ Church, Torbay at 11 a.m. Cremation to follow. 

In lieu of flowers, donations can be made "In Trust of Lauryn Richard", Bank of Montreal, 370 Newfoundland Drive, St. John's NL A1A 4A2 



"My light will forever shine, in my daughters eyes."


----------

